# My Red Eared Slider



## TheImperator (Oct 26, 2006)

Man, I've had this guy since he was a tiny little hatchling. He grew up so fast...but in the process he grew up DEFORMED! My mom was always feeding him so much while i was away from home. I feel bad for him, I've talked to her about it but she never listens. Hahaha. I've decided to move him in to my room where (hopefully) he wont be overfed again. His name is Gamera and here he is...

Sleeping...or Sulking...whichever...






Basking...






Anyway, I recieved this guy on my 18th birthday (I'm 19 right now, turning 20 on November) and thought that the only care he needed was one of those critter carrying things until I did some research on turtle care, the prices of the stuff scared me...really...i spent so much for him. :wall: I plan on upgrading his tank next month. A Bigger Tank and Powerful Filter is what Im more focused on.


----------



## Loaf (Oct 26, 2006)

Ive never had a slider, but Ive had a southern painted turtle. those guys are really cool, and pretty friendly. As friendly as a turtle can be! Beautiful turtle by the way, I love the colors on thier shells!


----------



## Vanilla (Oct 26, 2006)

Awwww...he is a cutie.I have a large,heavy male RES named Tanjobi.He is about 8 yrs old,but is a rescue.I adopted him from a nice couple and they got him from a bad home.Poor thing had shell rot too.He is doing well now.

I am glad to hear that when you found out your turtle needed more,instead of dumping him,you got what he needed and are still working on it.So many people get these animals and then when they realize these turtles are more work then throwing them in a "Kritter Keeper" and giving them a few pellets,they get rid of them...


----------



## TheImperator (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I never buy something and throw it away afterwards. LOL. Its just not my thing. My little guy is pretty friendly too, he does act strange though, he would follow anyone who passes by his tank and ocasionally do his little mating dance. He is quite adventerous as well.


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmm i don't know much about turtles but it looks alright to me, what do you mean by it grew up deformed by feeding it too much? What happened to it?:?


----------



## TheImperator (Oct 27, 2006)

Gamera has minor shell deformalitys. It is lumpy on the top and curliing at the edges. This happens when you overfeed your turtle alot of protien. I changed his diet to backfire at it, but my m,om is still doing her thing...feeling him alot.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 28, 2006)

Tell her she's hurting him and it's completely unacceptable.  

Is he getting proper vitamins and minerals, and UVB and stuff at least? (However, I'm also seeing sites that claim growing turtles DO need more protein, or they'll grow up deformed. Jeez, I don't dare ever own a turtle, it's like rocket science.  )


----------



## TheImperator (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes, I fed him a variety of foods like pelets, krill, shrimp, fried chicken, other types of pellets, and so on. He does have his UVB which radiates Vitamin D (giving him calcium), and a basking spot lamp. I also put inm an occasional calcium block (shaped lieka turtle) for him to nibble on. I agree with you, i am pretty much confused on how to take care of a turtle properly. LoL I've been getting many sources/info that are different.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 28, 2006)

WOW those nails are long, do you trim them?


----------



## Bill S (Oct 28, 2006)

Loaf said:


> ....... As friendly as a turtle can be! .....


My wife keeps several species of tortoises, most of them in large outdoor enclosures.  The average tortoise accepts people and tolerates handling, especially once it learns that people bring food.  But there have been a couple that actually earn the title "friendly".  One that unfortunately got killed by raccoons this past year would follow my wife everywhere she went when she was working in the tortoise enclosures.  If she was standing in one place for more than a minute or two it would lie at her feet.  But the friendliest tortoise I've met yet was a young Galapagos tortoise that a friend of ours had.  When we visited her she insisted that we meet her tortoise.  The tortoise seemed mildly friendly, extending its head toward me.  My friend told me "he wants you to pet him."  I humored her, thinking "Yah, right."  I petted the tortoise on the head for a few seconds, then stopped and stepped away.  I was surprised when the tortoise then stepped up to me and bumped me with its head, obviously wanting more attention.  I kept patting its head the way I would a dog or cat, and every time I stopped BUMP!  

Now at the other end of the spectrum - I remember a common snapping turtle that my brother had when we were kids.  That one was WAY at the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## TheImperator (Oct 28, 2006)

No I dont trim his nails, the reason why I dont trim his nails is because a friend of mine tried to trim her turtle's nails off and it started bleeding, when I researched on it I found out that turtles have nerves in them! Bill, I met a few turtles like that, I thought it was cute, haha, my turtle is friendly ONLy if you are not handling him, I let him roam around my room every once in a while and he would usually try to climb on me or just sit in one spot and just look at me, kinda creepy too, but whenever I pick him up he seems to get very angry and desperately try to bite me.


----------



## iturnrocks (Oct 29, 2006)

Ive kept both painted turtles and sliders.













Heres the more powerful filter I built for my 120 gal.


----------



## TheImperator (Oct 29, 2006)

BEATIFUL!...JUS BEAUTIFUL! you inspire me man! Im going to try to make the same thing!


----------



## iturnrocks (Oct 30, 2006)

TheImperator said:


> BEATIFUL!...JUS BEAUTIFUL! you inspire me man! Im going to try to make the same thing!


Are you talking about the filter or the hood?  I can help you with either, just let me know.  Although I dont reccomend having a window in the hood.  It always fogs up, and the turtles are more nervous when people walk by.

There are also some things ive learned since building the filter that may be of interest to you.

I highly reccomend having a canopy hood on a turtle tank.  For one it will hold in heat and save on your utility bills.  Another, it allows you to take full advantage of the water capacity of your aquarium.  So many people follow the 10 gallons for every inch of turtle rule, and then they only fill it up half way.  -laughable-

A note on trimming nails- Dont do it.  They are long for a reason- it has something to do with mating behaviour.  They are supposed to be like that.


----------

